# Pen Drive shows unknown device



## girishrn (Jul 1, 2008)

When I connect my, Pen drive its shows device not recognized, but when I disconnect and connect it gets connected.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jul 1, 2008)

You telling this to everybody or are asking for help  lol

sorry no offenece yaar, what OS are you running? if its an old computer with XPSP2, it happens sometime due to damaged/dusty USB ports. If you r running a new computer, try obtaining the latest service pack for your OS (SP1 for Vista, SP3 for XP). I am saying this coz these service packs contain a newer version of USBSTOR.sys, the universal driver for USB mass storage devices.

If you are running linux, please try sending PM to one of the Linux Gurus here  i am not one of them, though i use it.


----------



## girishrn (Jul 1, 2008)

I tried in new computer also but then also it shows device not recognized.






Krazy_About_Technology said:


> You telling this to everybody or are asking for help  lol
> 
> sorry no offenece yaar, what OS are you running? if its an old computer with XPSP2, it happens sometime due to damaged/dusty USB ports. If you r running a new computer, try obtaining the latest service pack for your OS (SP1 for Vista, SP3 for XP). I am saying this coz these service packs contain a newer version of USBSTOR.sys, the universal driver for USB mass storage devices.
> 
> If you are running linux, please try sending PM to one of the Linux Gurus here  i am not one of them, though i use it.


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 1, 2008)

If it connects on the second attempt, try formatting the drive and check if that fixes it.

Try formatting it from CMD. That should fix it.

If you are using Win 98 (hope not)... you would have to install the drivers. But for XP and/or Vista, it should work fine.

If it is not getting detected at all on multiple systems, time to throw it away and buy a new one... last heard, Transcend 2GB is for 350 Rs.

Also, scan the PC for any virus Pen drives these days, seem to be infected with too many.. avast seems to be best in detecting these....


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, my friend had the same problem....he was using vista..i asked him to install sp1 and then it started working....also, use a good antivirus like nod32 or even the latest avg free ver 8.


----------

